

Daimler, BMW and Audi Finalize Deal to Buy Nokia Here for 2.8 BN Euros - ilyaeck
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/08/02/us-germany-auto-nokia-here-idUSKCN0Q70TF20150802?feedType=RSS&feedName=businessNews

======
mtgx
Nokia acquired the original service for $8.1 billion in 2007 [1], and I don't
think it has ever been profitable with it. I remember when Microsoft offered
to pay Nokia a billion dollars a year to use Windows Phone it was also to
cover the large Navteq/Here losses, which were quickly draining the company's
cash reserves (that Symbian was losing ~8% market share a year didn't help).

[1] [http://www.bloomberg.com/bw/stories/2007-10-01/nokia-to-
pay-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/bw/stories/2007-10-01/nokia-to-
pay-8-dot-1-billion-for-navteqbusinessweek-business-news-stock-market-and-
financial-advice)

